# i feel really bad for britney spears



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*move this if in the wrong spot but seriously britney is mentally ill and she dearly loves her children or she wouldnt of done what she did today people will call her a spoilt brat etc but she is seriously ill drs who are treating her in hospital while she is under suicide watch are saying that she may have bipolar etc i feel the media need to back away and let her get better who agrees?*


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, I used to just roll my eyes and think, "What a whack-job" but about a year ago or more, I really started feeling so badly for her. She needs help


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
Yeah, I used to just roll my eyes and think, "What a whack-job" but about a year ago or more, I really started feeling so badly for her. She needs help

yes she does need help and she has for awhile i hope now drs take her condition seriously and get her on the right treatment etc she reminds me of a lost little girl


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

what I don't get is;

surely her family and friends could tell she was getting deeper and deeper into trouble - I don't get how they could had have stood by and watched her crash and burn - my mother would have forced me to get help.

Did she have nobody adult enough to tell her "look Brit you really need to get help"? and then take her to get the help she needed?

shes been headed for a meltdown for months and months now - their must have been signs...

I feel sad that she dosn't seem to have and family support or a person she could trust to advisor her.


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
what I don't get is;

surely her family and friends could tell she was getting deeper and deeper into trouble - I don't get how they could had have stood by and watched her crash and burn - my mother would have forced me to get help.

Did she have nobody adult enough to tell her "look Brit you really need to get help"? and then take her to get the help she needed?

Their must have been signs...

I feel sad that she dosn't seem to have and family support










well she is being held now for 72 hours under sucide watch and as bad as that is hopefully she will get the help she has so badly needed people say britney loves the attention but i dont think she does shes no angel but she is a human being that is oviously ill and needs help for herself to get better IMO

im only 28 and im not a parent but i suspect brit has post partum depression or something she had those boys very close together. also kevin isnt that relible from what i have heard


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

I do not feel sorry for her.

Yes, she does need help.


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
I do not feel sorry for her.

Yes, she does need help.


i know she isnt perfect but everyone needs a break even celebs


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carlylovesthesims2* 
i know she isnt perfect but everyone needs a break even celebs

I agree.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

You know what I honestly think would be unbelievably helpful for most celebs with issues, especially those with paparazzi issues.

To go and live with someone else, maybe a NICE stranger, in a small town. Take a break, unwind, become a PERSON again instead of an ICON.

I've often thought about writing some of my fave artists a letter and inviting them to stay with me. There would be rules of course, like no assistants, PR people or the like.
Meh... I think people heal us all the time. They show us how to just "be" again.


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

i agree sage i think britneys main issues are she grew up way too fast shes what 26? but has been in the spotlight since she was about 12 she has never been her own person she has always been britney spears controlled by the media and other people and has not been able to be herself .

Shes famous the world over and has no privacy etc the media follow her everywhere she goes and the media does not help by plastering this all over the world on how she held her little boy hostage for 3 hours she loves those little boys i have no doubt about that at all but she does need to get away and be put somewhere where she can get better your place sounds perfect for her sage


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
You know what I honestly think would be unbelievably helpful for most celebs with issues, especially those with paparazzi issues.

To go and live with someone else, maybe a NICE stranger, in a small town. Take a break, unwind, become a PERSON again instead of an ICON.

I've often thought about writing some of my fave artists a letter and inviting them to stay with me. There would be rules of course, like no assistants, PR people or the like.
Meh... I think people heal us all the time. They show us how to just "be" again.

A reality check would be good for a lot of celebs (kinda like The Simple Life with Paris and Nicole but with a much longer time period and no cameras or paps) but she definitely needs counselling as well.

I feel sad for her boys been taken away from their mom and not understanding why


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

when children are involved in a messy situation, it's heartbreaking.
and britney is almost like a child herself.
didn't rosie o'donnell say she'd take britney in?


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motheringtao* 
when children are involved in a messy situation, it's heartbreaking.
and britney is almost like a child herself.
didn't rosie o'donnell say she'd take britney in?

from what i hear britney and jaymies mother is not a good mother no wonder the spears girls are like they are rosie would be good wiith britney i think


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carlylovesthesims2* 
from what i hear britney and jaymies mother is not a good mother no wonder the spears girls are like they are rosie would be good wiith britney i think

i agree.
wait, her sister is preggie? how old is she?
i'm a little late on celeb news, obviously.


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motheringtao* 
i agree.
wait, her sister is preggie? how old is she?
i'm a little late on celeb news, obviously.


jaymie spears is pregnant yes and shes 16


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

On the People website they said Jayden was taken to hospital - dose anyone know why? was he hurt?


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
On the People website they said Jayden was taken to hospital - dose anyone know why? was he hurt?

britney held jayden hostage for 3 hours i think they were just checking him over to make sure in her state she didnt hurt him etc


----------



## nicole moore (Mar 29, 2007)

I have never been a fan, but I often wonder if she has ever had the chance even to figure out who she really is. Is she feeling lost because her life has been dictated by the music industry? Then there's the media who can spin any story into one that will headline and make them money. I'm actually suspicious that her ex is helping to demonize her and have her children taken away so that she has to continue to pay him LOTS of money for support.
She must feel that she has no control over her life. I feel so much compassion for her because I know that it would push me over the edge too.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

but from all gossip I've read







: I get the impression that she's been neglecting the kids for a while or maybe I'm wrong and she just can't cope.

I mean if she stayed home and played with the kids, the papparazzi would have a lot less to photograph. Or maybe I'm just being unrealistic.

I just have this fantasy of inviting all my friends over, paying someone to prepare healthy food, and just chilling. Which is actually what I do but I figure if I had extra money we could have a little more fun YKWIM. Like instead of feeding the kids pasta we could order lots of goodies. Heck, I'd order a large fruit tray every day.

But maybe if you're Britney, you don't have friends.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

In short- I think she needs some serious mental evaluations and probably to be committed for a while. I think the the media needs to lay off before she ends up dead (very likely she'll end up killing herself without help, but also very likely the media will play a big part in it. I also think that there's no way she should be allowed anywhere near her children (especially without intense supervision) until whatever her problems are, are fixed, and I'm sure alot of people here will say that not seeing their Mother will hurt the babies. You're absolutely right. But at this point, seeing their Mother hurts them also, maybe more. For those babies' sakes (and hers as well), she needs to get help *NOW* and lots of it, if she's ever gonna work through her problems and become any kind of Mother to her babies.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

ive always felt bad for her. yes she has made some mistakes as a mother, but who hasnt? it just so happens to be that her every move is photographed so we are all quick to point and accuse. ive never heard any accusations of abuse to the kids, so i know shes not intentionally putting their life in jeopardy; she just doesnt think before she acts. but who's to say i would even, if i had constant paparazzi on my tail? she needs help; i know she has it in her to be a wonderful parent. we all do, especially with a little loving guidance.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, I feel sorry for her. I always have. Anytime you push a prepubescent child in the way that she was pushed, sexualize her and her talents, and then she spends the majority of the years in which she should be discovering who she is and what she really wants in an unreal world under a microscope, you have a definite recipe for disaster. This is one instance when I completely blame her mother.

It's especially heartbreaking for her tiny babes. I don't think that people deserve less sympathy just because they have more money and fame than other people. Hopefully, she will get help, and join the growing exodus out of the crazy paparazzi spotlight.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marybethorama* 
but from all gossip I've read







: I get the impression that she's been neglecting the kids for a while or maybe I'm wrong and she just can't cope.

I mean if she stayed home and played with the kids, the papparazzi would have a lot less to photograph. Or maybe I'm just being unrealistic.

I just have this fantasy of inviting all my friends over, paying someone to prepare healthy food, and just chilling. Which is actually what I do but I figure if I had extra money we could have a little more fun YKWIM. Like instead of feeding the kids pasta we could order lots of goodies. Heck, I'd order a large fruit tray every day.

But maybe if you're Britney, you don't have friends.


I agree with a lot of this- & I would love to hang out with you, fruit trays or pasta or whatever























If Britney stayed home & played with her kids, the paparazzi would not have anything to photograph- but I really feel that she is mentally ill- I don't think she can help the things she is doing at this point- & I think, since she has been in the spotlight since she was 12- she might truly be addicted to media attention...

I feel really bad for her, but especially for her kids- I heard Rosie O'donell say that she would love to help her- I wish that could happen somehow.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I totally blame the Spears' girls' mother. She drove them to LA when Britney was only 15 or around that age, with the specific intent to mold Brit into a pop star. Clearly there has been a major breakdown of parenting and role modeling within that family. I feel sorry for everyone involved, especially Brit's boys.

Also, WHO was the doctor that consented to give Brit an elective cesarean with her first kid? Sure having two kids close together is hard and can lead to PPD, but having two cesareans-wanted or not-makes that an even stronger possibility. That surgery messes with your body and your hormones BIG TIME, and I feel a lot of Britney's mental issues and detachment issues with her children stem from the cesareans. I'd throw that doc in a dark pit and throw away the key. I will never understand why elective C's are permitted.









Honestly, I don't see Britney Spears being around much longer unless she gets some major, major help.


----------



## sarct (Dec 2, 2007)

I had an emergency and never experienced hormone problems. How does a c- cause that more than a natural birth?

One thing that has not been mentioned here is that she does a lot of drugs. It has been said that she would do drugs off her belly while she was feeding her baby and thought it was funny.

Yeah, her parents are to blame to an extent, and so is the media, and all that jazz, but she has done most of this to herself. She is living the result of her drug use in my oipinion. Drugs screw your head up big time. You spiral fast, and do do really stupid things.

I think this has more to do with drug use out of crontrol than anything else. Possibly PPD has caused her to do more drugs or just the realization that she messed up big time marrying a man who was way too juvenile, and a user. I think once she realized what a jerk she had married she just went on a bender and has never recovered from it. She began spiraling right around the time that things began going down the tubes with him.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I just really, really hope that she gets help and is able to recover.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
I do not feel sorry for her.

Yes, she does need help.

This is basically how I feel. But, I do think that if the media would back off, her life would improve dramatically.

I am not sure I honestly buy the bipolar, but if I am wrong, I will apologise. I have lived with drug addicts, and that is how they act after a while. It doesn't take long before the drugs take over and nothing else matters.

I am not saying she doesn't love her kids, but I think she loves her drugs more.

BUT.. At one time, when she was young, and sweet, and looking for that one thing she seemed to be missing.. I did feel sorry for her. I wish she hadn't gotten involved in drugs. I hope she can be helped. I really do want her and her kids to be happy.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carlylovesthesims2* 
also kevin isnt that relible from what i have heard


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicole moore* 
I'm actually suspicious that her ex is helping to demonize her and have her children taken away so that she has to continue to pay him LOTS of money for support.

Funny thing, though... I haven't seen a load of pics of K-Fed partying, hookin' up, showing off his genitals, driving his kids around w/o a car seat, etc. On the contrary, he seems to be a pretty steady force in his sons' lives. Kudos to him.

I don't feel in the least bit sorry for Britney. Not an iota.


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtiger* 
Funny thing, though... I haven't seen a load of pics of K-Fed partying, hookin' up, showing off his genitals, driving his kids around w/o a car seat, etc. On the contrary, he seems to be a pretty steady force in his sons' lives. Kudos to him.

I agree. Even in the middle of dumping Shar, his preggo-babymama, she said K-Fed was a great dad to his kids. I don't know if I would be so charitable about a guy that left me!! We can only hope that he has their best interests at heart.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarct* 
I had an emergency and never experienced hormone problems. How does a c- cause that more than a natural birth?

I think the pp probably meant that elective, scheduled c-sections would cause some hormonal problems. If you actually begin labor, certain hormones would be released in your body, and your body would be ready to give birth. If you have an elective, scheduled c-section, your body never really gets ready to give birth. I'm sure many hormones are missed out on. Now, I don't have any scientific info to back this up, but it really does make sense to me.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom* 
I think the pp probably meant that elective, scheduled c-sections would cause some hormonal problems. If you actually begin labor, certain hormones would be released in your body, and your body would be ready to give birth. If you have an elective, scheduled c-section, your body never really gets ready to give birth. I'm sure many hormones are missed out on. Now, I don't have any scientific info to back this up, but it really does make sense to me.


I agree that it COULD, but not will. I never went into labor and had no problems recovering. Just like having a traumatic un-medicated birth could cause depression and attachment problems, but it not always will. IMO her depresssion problems are not a result of a c-section, but more likely drug addiction and the lack of a strong support system to help her through rough times.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theatermom* 
Yes, I feel sorry for her. I always have. Anytime you push a prepubescent child in the way that she was pushed, sexualize her and her talents, and then she spends the majority of the years in which she should be discovering who she is and what she really wants in an unreal world under a microscope, you have a definite recipe for disaster. This is one instance when I completely blame her mother.

It's especially heartbreaking for her tiny babes. I don't think that people deserve less sympathy just because they have more money and fame than other people. Hopefully, she will get help, and join the growing exodus out of the crazy paparazzi spotlight.


I agree. Ultimately, it wasn't Britney that bought the tickets and took her to New York to try for a record deal when she was still quite young, that was her Mum.

Maybe I'm being cynical. But after watching a documentary on Britney's childhood, I do wonder if the parents, especially the Mother viewed Britney as the mealticket out of poverty. Apparently they were always experiencing bad financial situations during Britney's childhood.

I know that Britney appeared to enjoy the performing lifestyle, but I do wonder how much pressure her Mother put on her. Was it Britney's choice all of the time?

Only they know for sure I guess. Either way, this is one seriously messed upon young woman.

And Kev acting like the responsible Father all of a sudden, it makes me want to puke. Isn't this the same man that left her with two young babies while he went out partying and pursuing his 'rap' career?

Peace


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix23* 
I agree that it COULD, but not will.

Of course. Most things related to child birth aren't the same for everyone. I have no idea if what I typed out previously is true. I just assumed it was what the pp meant. No matter the way in which you give birth, your hormones are going to go wild.


----------



## Daphnes_mama (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
Also, WHO was the doctor that consented to give Brit an elective cesarean with her first kid? Sure having two kids close together is hard and can lead to PPD, but having two cesareans-wanted or not-makes that an even stronger possibility. That surgery messes with your body and your hormones BIG TIME, and I feel a lot of Britney's mental issues and detachment issues with her children stem from the cesareans.

Believe it or not, there are many mamas out there who've had ceseareans and have lived to be viable, intelligent members of society, and excellent mothers, too. I had two c-sections (emergency), and I lived to be emotionally stable. I wasn't hormonally unbalanced at all and I was able to breastfeed and bond with my babes just fine. My kids are doing great, too, and guess what? My toddler is still nursing and has no plans to stop!

Don't use Britney Spear's problems to jump on your soapbox and make it about your issues. I really doubt that Brit's problems all stem from her c-sections.


----------



## Daphnes_mama (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom* 
I think the pp probably meant that elective, scheduled c-sections would cause some hormonal problems. If you actually begin labor, certain hormones would be released in your body, and your body would be ready to give birth. If you have an elective, scheduled c-section, your body never really gets ready to give birth. I'm sure many hormones are missed out on. Now, I don't have any scientific info to back this up, but it really does make sense to me.

Well, I am one mama who had a planned c-section for my first. It was planned because she was transverse and it was too late to turn her. I tried everything in my power to turn her but she wouldn't turn. She was actually transverse for 5 weeks and one of her legs had dropped into the birth canal. So, it was planned but it was not elective if you know what I mean. Believe me, it was not my first choice, and I had a lot of bad feelings about it that lasted until my son was born. Although I had another (emergency) cesearean with him, I was more in control of my decisions, and I had a better birth experience, ironically. I don't harbor bad feelings about either birth now.

But I never had any hormonal or emotional problems as a result.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree that the situation Britney's kids are in is very sad. They are certainly the ones who have suffered for Britney's mistakes. However, I find it hard to really feel sorry for Britney losing the kids, because she was given orders to do certain things, and she didn't do a single one.

It wasn't like she had to do really hard stuff. According to what I've read (which I think is accurate; correct me if not), she was ordered by a judge to: meet with a drug counselor, undergo drug testing, enroll in a parenting class, sign the judge's order, and refrain from driving without a valid license.

If someone were threatening to take my kids away, I would walk through fire to keep them. If Britney wanted to keep her kids, there was a (in my opinion) simple pathway to allow her to do so.

I believe Britney has some serious problems, which need to be addressed. I think she is probably surrounded by a group of people who make her feel as though she is invincible and as if everyday things like judge's orders don't apply to her because of who and what she is. I hope she'll be able to shed this entourage, who aren't doing her any good. I hope that she will be able to get plenty of help to become a better parent, because no kids deserve to have parents who don't think they are worth jumping through a couple of legal hoops to keep. I feel sorry about the situation, but not so much about Britney herself.

And I'll also jump in as another who had a planned c-section (with my second, after a traumatic birth with my first) and had no hormonal problems as a result. I'm not prone to depression, though, so maybe luck was just on my side.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

I too felt sorry for Britney from the start, having suffered from PPD myself. I thought she was having an identity crisis after having a baby and maybe some postpartum mood issues. She seems to have just gotten worse and worse. I hope she is getting some good meaningful help for her suffering. Like a pp said - I have been really surprised that noone in her entourage has gotten her by the collar and helped her get a grip or get the help she really needs. I hope she gets some good help and doesn't self destruct.

Most of her life she has been groomed to be this crazy music machine and a huge image/icon, overly sexualized and marketed. Talk about huge pressure and with the big $$$ money making machine backing her, imagine how she developed her sense of self, etc. I figured she was having a crisis over who she is and how to adjust to being a mother when it's such a contrast to being the centre of the universe yourself 24/7. Just my two cents. I hope she gets help.

So really? The mags are saying she may have bipolar? Is that the case?


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

i feel sorry for her.

and yet guilty for adding to her problems by checking each day for britney updates on the internet









she needs help. i don't know how she'll get it with the people she's surrounded herself with.

maybe she could move back to her hometown to like jaime lynn has done.

i have to agree with craig ferguson here


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
what I don't get is;

surely her family and friends could tell she was getting deeper and deeper into trouble - I don't get how they could had have stood by and watched her crash and burn - my mother would have forced me to get help.

Did she have nobody adult enough to tell her "look Brit you really need to get help"? and then take her to get the help she needed?

shes been headed for a meltdown for months and months now - their must have been signs...

I feel sad that she dosn't seem to have and family support or a person she could trust to advisor her.










My Britney experiences are that my sister is an addict and my dh's ex is bipolar and an addict, so. . .

I do feel sorry for her because it does look like she has a mental illness. I feel sorrier for her kids and her parents and even her friends because you can't really help someone who doesn't want to be helped. She is an adult and you can't force her to get help. I don't really know how much it has to do with "Hollywood" and being a celeberity. This is what a parent with mental illness/addiction looks like. It happens everyday to everyday people, you just don't see it on TV.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
I feel sorrier for her kids and her parents and even her friends because you can't really help someone who doesn't want to be helped.


Quote:

She is an adult and you can't force her to get help.
Forced wasn't the correct term I was looking for; my mum would have kept talking to me trying to persuade me to get help but I think her mom was too busy trying to profit from her daughters fame by writing a book.

I agree that you can't force somebody to do something they don't want to do but if she was my daughter that this was happening to; I would be doing everything in my power to keep her safe.


----------



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

You know, I wouldn't argue that she needs psychiatric help from all the aforementioned factors and should absolutely get it...but...to feel sorry for her? You gotta be kidding me. Let her parent in my shoes for a day and I guarantee you she would be thanking her lucky stars for the luxury she has. Come on. If you have nannies at your beck and call, personal chefs, personal trainers to keep your looking gorgeous, and unlimited financial resources, how hard could it be? Look at the rest of us in the real world struggling with all of these issues and still managing to be fine mothers despite all of that. I mean, if she can't handle having kids under those circumstances she isn't fit to take care of a goldfish. Seriously. I have no sympathy for her whatsoever and I would love to see her on one of those trading spouses shows with some poor struggling to make ends meet family. Maybe she would end up with a completely different perspective on her life. Maybe.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

pixiewytch - that's a good point, but I can't help but think, "parent under WHAT circumstances?" What kind of life is it when you've developed your identity around these supports that actually rob you of resilience, a chance to develop skills, a sense of self-esteem ("I can do this even if it's challenging")? Maybe she's realizing that she's been living a lie, that she's not this untouchable princess goddess and being a mommy is damned hard work.


----------



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I have my own little theory about why she snapped. I think she was a good little housewife for the most part while preggers with the second one an K fed was out all partying while she stayed at home. I think when she finally discovered him cheating she realized she was living a lie and sacrificed all of these things for a loser. Then she went out to get her party on since she had sacrificed those things for so long. I mean, think about it. Nobody heard anything about her going out and partying back in those days. Sure, she was in the public eye but she was going to Starbucks or shopping with the kids and the nanny. Okay, so maybe that's a little too gossipy but I think that's what happened and in those circumstances I completely understand why she snapped. I guess I'm just a little jealous that I have zero hired help for my family and yet I'm not checking myself into rehab. If I had one of those hired help services my burden at home would be eased significantly. Then again, I guess the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiewytch* 
Well I have my own little theory about why she snapped. I think she was a good little housewife for the most part while preggers with the second one an K fed was out all partying while she stayed at home. I think when she finally discovered him cheating she realized she was living a lie and sacrificed all of these things for a loser. Then she went out to get her party on since she had sacrificed those things for so long. I mean, think about it. Nobody heard anything about her going out and partying back in those days. Sure, she was in the public eye but she was going to Starbucks or shopping with the kids and the nanny. Okay, so maybe that's a little too gossipy but I think that's what happened and in those circumstances I completely understand why she snapped. I guess I'm just a little jealous that I have zero hired help for my family and yet I'm not checking myself into rehab. If I had one of those hired help services my burden at home would be eased significantly. Then again, I guess the grass is always greener on the other side.


See, the thing here is that you're approaching this from the side of a person who has already developed an identity, and who has already had to work things out in the "real" world.

Coming from the other end of it, making large amounts of money as a teenager, and being known around the world, and coming from an unstable, potentially money hungry family, and not knowing what it is like to do things without tons of help, can thoroughly change a person's perspective.

Just because a person seems to have it easier or harder than another, doesn't negate the problems and challenges faced by another. My favorite example of this concerns the generation of people affected by the Holocaust -- some of the survivors of that atrocity naturally had a very difficult time understanding what their children and grandchildren could possibly complain about. What could be worse than living/dying through the Holocaust? And yet, the problems and challenges faced by their offspring were no less real or valid than their own.


----------



## GranoLLLy-girl (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
I totally blame the Spears' girls' mother. She drove them to LA when Britney was only 15 or around that age, with the specific intent to mold Brit into a pop star. Clearly there has been a major breakdown of parenting and role modeling within that family. I feel sorry for everyone involved, especially Brit's boys.

Also, WHO was the doctor that consented to give Brit an elective cesarean with her first kid? Sure having two kids close together is hard and can lead to PPD, but having two cesareans-wanted or not-makes that an even stronger possibility. That surgery messes with your body and your hormones BIG TIME, and I feel a lot of Britney's mental issues and detachment issues with her children stem from the cesareans. I'd throw that doc in a dark pit and throw away the key. I will never understand why elective C's are permitted.









Honestly, I don't see Britney Spears being around much longer unless she gets some major, major help.


YES! I was wondering how long it would take someone to mention PPD! I really don't think she's mentally ill--unless you consider PPD mentally ill.
But I really think that she is suffering from this and NO ONE seems to mention it in the news--they talk about bi-polar, but this (PPD) seems SO OBVIOUS--why one earth doesn't she have help for this????
She needs a good strong earthy role model mother-type to be there for her and help her through PPD and help her to connect to the joys of being a mother...she really does. I can't imagine that she had much of a role model where her actual mom is concerned and she really had a deadbeat for a husband and where does that leave her? It appears to leave the rest of the world saying: hurry up and lose the baby weight and get back out there and show us your sexy side...and frankly, I think that is insane. I'm sure she felt incredible pressure to get back out there--when I have a feeling that having those babies so quickly was her way of saying--let me out of this Hollywood life for a while...I have a feeling that she really doesn't have anyone who is a really good listener--and not someone who might turn around and sell her out to the press--like Dr. Phil may have done...


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
what I don't get is;

surely her family and friends could tell she was getting deeper and deeper into trouble - I don't get how they could had have stood by and watched her crash and burn - my mother would have forced me to get help.

I honestly don't think her mom cares about her at all, and really, does the girl HAVE any friends? You see her bouncing around with somebody for a week, but I don't think the poor girl has anybody she can really talk to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sage_SS* 
To go and live with someone else, maybe a NICE stranger, in a small town. Take a break, unwind, become a PERSON again instead of an ICON.

I was thinking it would be nice for her to do that, too, but I'm sure they'd find her.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiewytch* 
You know, I wouldn't argue that she needs psychiatric help from all the aforementioned factors and should absolutely get it...but...to feel sorry for her? You gotta be kidding me. Let her parent in my shoes for a day and I guarantee you she would be thanking her lucky stars for the luxury she has. Come on. If you have nannies at your beck and call, personal chefs, personal trainers to keep your looking gorgeous, and unlimited financial resources, how hard could it be? Look at the rest of us in the real world struggling with all of these issues and still managing to be fine mothers despite all of that. I mean, if she can't handle having kids under those circumstances she isn't fit to take care of a goldfish. Seriously. I have no sympathy for her whatsoever and I would love to see her on one of those trading spouses shows with some poor struggling to make ends meet family. Maybe she would end up with a completely different perspective on her life. Maybe.

You know...I was a seriously struggling mom with my first - unsupportive spouse, long brutal hours at work, never enough money...eventually my physical health started to go. These days, my life is a lot easier in material terms - not as easy as Britney's, not as easy as several people I know in real life - but much, much easier than it was 10-15 years ago.

You know what? It's _harder_ now than it was then. I struggled through my first bout of PPD and got on with things. After two more, it's harder to make myself function. When I know that I _can_ order something in if I don't get off my @$$ and make dinner, it's that much easier to get lost in the escape tactics and not function. It's that much harder to force myself to do the best thing when I don't _have_ to do that. When I know my options are open because we have enough money for all the necessities and for some luxuries, I don't _have_ to be on all the freaking time...and I'm not.

My younger children are probably having an overall better childhood than ds1 did. They have less stress in their home, and their mom isn't worried about whether she can put food on the table tonight or pay this month's rent. They have an _awesome_ dad, who's really involved and always takes up the slack, which ds1 didn't. But, honestly...I think I was a better mother when things were harder.

How you parent and how well you can get your s**t together has a lot more to do with your overall psychological state _and_ the state of your support people than it does with how much money you have.

Britney has personal chefs and a personal trainer - that's great. Does she have _one_ friend she can talk to about _anything_? I sincerely doubt it. I do, and I am a far richer person than Britney Spears. And, you know what? When I attempted a VBA3C, I didn't have a cameraman hanging around my house. When I was rushed to the hospital for a transfer, it didn't make headlines. When my baby died, I was able to grieve in privacy - no headline pictures of my anemic, pale, tear-stained face. Do you believe for one second that anybody gives Britney that kind of basic human consideration? Hell - they don't even give her _kids_ that kind of consideration, and they're not the celebrities.

I do feel sorry for her. In addition to her other problems, I think she is truly addicted to her fame. I think it's pretty much the only identity she has - she's BRITNEY SPEARS, POP STAR! But, who is Britney Spears, the person? I don't know. I doubt Kevin Federline knows. I doubt her own mother knows at this point. The paparazzi don't know. The saddest thing of all is that _she_ doesn't know. People talk about how she lets the paps know what she's going to be doing, so they'll be there to take pictures, and people are totally down on her "attention whoring". Has anyone stopped to think about how screwed up someone's head is when they _need_ that kind of attention. I thinks she probably hates it - I think the showing her genitals in public and the head-shaving are symptoms of that...but I also don't think she has any clue at all of how to live without it. Her whole identity is sold to her as headlines. All the money in the world won't change that.

If I could wake up tomorrow and be where Britney is, or back where I was 15 years ago...I'll take my days of living on nothing but the bag of oatmeal my cousin and her husband gave me, thanks.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

Very well said, StormBride.







My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theatermom* 
Very well said, StormBride.







My thoughts exactly.









:


----------



## tm2840 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:

but...to feel sorry for her?
My goal is to see the good in everyone, to realize that they are doing the best they can (even if their best is "[email protected]") and to thank the universe for all the benefits and luck I've had in my life.

I'm not sure I feel *sorry* for her; that's a stronger feeling than I can really muster for an individual who, to my out-of-touch self, is only a picture and headline seen on magazine covers in the grocery store.

But I do believe that we all deserve empathy. I have no clue what her problem is or what it would take to solve it. In a more perfect world she, her children, K-Fed (wtf kind of name is THAT?), her family... they'd all be buoyed up as much as possible by a variety of support mechanisms.

My my my... don't I sound idealistic? Don't tell any of my friends IRL I wrote this or I'll never live it down!


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

she pushes all my rescue buttons. I just want to save her. Or someone to save her. Or one friggin person to not sell her out to the tabloids.

I knew there was something seriously wrong with her a year ago when she was going out alone switching clouthes with club dancers. This girl has no one. And everybody in her life (except those babies) just wants a piece of her.

I do think think she has some serious mental illness(es). But, sadly, some of the crazy - ie. her her paranoia (apparntly she stays at hotels because she thinks her house is bugged by media or kevin's lawyers or something) - is not unfounded considering kevin married her for money/fame and her family has long valued her for her money.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

It is hard to ignore maternal instincts with a girl as insanely vulnerable as Britney. Just want to brush her hair and make her tea and give her a hug.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I do think she has a mental illness and that can affect anyone. What she's doing is what other people with mental illness go through minus the cameras. I don't think you can blame Hollywood and her mother if she has a mental illness. As for her having no one, I think that is what can happen when you have an untreated mental illness. You can push everyone away with your behavior. They might love you, but they can't make you get help.


----------



## thebarkingbird (Dec 2, 2005)

i've been watching this. she's from my home state and i had friends in high school who knew both her and ali landry.

i feel just so terrible for her. she's got a mental illness and the thing about PBD (if that's what she's got) is that you get manic after the lows or have these mixed episodes where you keep thinking "ok, i'll get this back on track. i can do this" and you can't. most people with moderate to severe BPD don't want to get psych help until they hit bottom so to speak. the trouble with her is that she's got enough money and enough people with a vested interest in keeping her a spectical to keep her teetering on the edge rather than crashing down. when it gets that bad something that can't be bought right or quickly taken back has to happen. something to make you bite the bullet and get help. very similar to drug addiction. it's all just so sad, because one day, when she gets better she's going to have alot to answer for and that will be harder than getting well.

of course, she never was that bad before kevin. pah! father fo the year, he left his pregnant girlfriend to knock p britt. poo poo on him. at least he's not loosing it and has a safe nanny though...


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

You know her self-destructiveness kind of reminds me of Anna Nicole Smith. She too was left.....people just watched the train wreck. I hope Britney gets some help.......

Don't her media moguls realize that she'll only continue to be a big money maker for them if she's healthy and functional? No?


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebarkingbird* 

of course, she never was that bad before kevin. pah! father fo the year, he left his pregnant girlfriend to knock p britt. poo poo on him. at least he's not loosing it and has a safe nanny though...

I'd heard that bipolar usually appears mid-twenties.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
I'd heard that bipolar usually appears mid-twenties.

My sister didn't really start showing symptoms of being bipolar until her mid-twenties and after the birth of her second son. Like Britney her boys are really, really close together. She acted a lot like Britney does, just with less money and no one taking her picture.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix23* 
My sister didn't really start showing symptoms of being bipolar until her mid-twenties and after the birth of her second son. Like Britney her boys are really, really close together. She acted a lot like Britney does, just with less money and no one taking her picture.


That's what I was thinking. The two women in my life with bipolar disorder were hit early-mid twenties and after the birth of kids. They acted just like this, minus running off with the paparazzi!


----------



## riebee (Feb 12, 2007)

She's got problems- those around her know and aren't seemingly helping her get the help she needs.

I feel sorry for her boys. She's going to lose even visitation if she keeps this up.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riebee* 
I feel sorry for her boys. She's going to lose even visitation if she keeps this up.

She's already lost visitation and is now a no-show (or very late) for her custody hearing which would try to restore visitation so it looks like no restoration of custody until at least April.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't understand the point of making sure that we understand her situation and hope she gets help, but we don't want to "feel sorry for" Britney.

I can't think of many people in the world who aren't deserving of some compassion. I don't really understand the point of witholding it just because someone has a lot of privilege in their lives.

I do feel sorry for Britney; it's a good example of how having many wonderful things in life (unlimited resources and help) cannot make someone happy when they are suffering.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I feel terrible for the whole family. I don't think Britney ever had a "normal" life. She started working when she was 11 years old.

I feel especially bad for her boys. Now that she has lost all visitation, they will miss her so badly. Thay are not aware of the details; they just know they miss mommy. I'm sure they are crying for her or at least asking where she is, which I'm sure is painful for their father. I fear that they may feel abandoned and will require professional help in the future.

I really like Britney and I sincerely hope she gets through this rough time.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diamond lil* 
I feel terrible for the whole family. I don't think Britney ever had a "normal" life. She started working when she was 11 years old.

I am not sure she had stabilizing influences. Before mass institutional schooling everybody worked before they were 11 years old and they were literate and all of society did not pull this crap.

Quote:

I feel especially bad for her boys. Now that she has lost all visitation, they will miss her so badly. Thay are not aware of the details; they just know they miss mommy. I'm sure they are crying for her or at least asking where she is, which I'm sure is painful for their father. I fear that they may feel abandoned and will require professional help in the future.
I agree with the professional help in the future part, but not the rest at this point. Who have the boys been able to attach to? Kevin? Certainly not nannies unless the family respected them a lot more than is reported ... you cannot hire and fire your nannies at will when they are your children's primary caregivers.


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pigpokey* 

I agree with the professional help in the future part, but not the rest at this point. Who have the boys been able to attach to? Kevin? Certainly not nannies unless the family respected them a lot more than is reported ... you cannot hire and fire your nannies at will when they are your children's primary caregivers.

The court monitor reported that the boys were bonded to their mother even though her house was choatic and she was often distracted. So I am sure they are missing her even though the lack of visitation may be in their best interests for now. I agree that Kevin is most likely just an absent presence in their life, though I, of course, wouldn't know one way or the other.


----------

